

Swype demos ShapeWriter clone at TechCrunch50 - mridulkhan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10037202-1.html
Swype's method is almost completely identical to Shapewriter (formerly IBM Shark). It'll be interesting to see if they can make this mainstream.
more at:
http://www.almaden.ibm.com/u/zhai/topics/virtualkeyboard.htm
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1240-swype-keyboard-for-touchscreens
======
mridulkhan
more at: [http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1240-swype-keyboard-
for-t...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1240-swype-keyboard-for-
touchscreens) <http://www.shapewriter.com/>
<http://www.almaden.ibm.com/u/zhai/topics/virtualkeyboard.htm>

